# Sabadell te da 100€ por abrir cuenta online



## tucapital.es (23 Jun 2022)

El Banco Sabadell te ofrece 100€ netos por abrir su cuenta online sin comisiones y usar 1 vez su tarjeta de débito gratis. Ofertas de estas no se ha visto en mucho tiempo:

- https://www.tucapital.es/...sabadell-...100e-...cuenta-sin-comisiones/

Saludos.


----------



## Euron G. (23 Jun 2022)

Eso para qué da, ¿media barra pan?


----------



## #SrLobo (23 Jun 2022)

al grano, ¿se puede cancelar sin ningún coste al recibir los 100€?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (23 Jun 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> al grano, ¿se puede cancelar sin ningún coste al recibir los 100€?



Ésto y se puede comprar cualquier mierda por AliExpress por menos de un euro?

Ya me he abierto la cuenta, a esperar la tarjeta.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (23 Jun 2022)

BROOTAL.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Jun 2022)

Pues ojo, no es mala oferta, por menos abrí yo la cuenta en BBVA... de hecho no te daban nada, sólo no te cobraban comisiones, que también es raro para hoy en día.


----------



## Klapaucius (23 Jun 2022)

100 merkels directos a comprar bitcoin

EDIT:


https://www.tucapital.es/wp-files/2022/CED_FID_esp.pdf


Pone que son 30€/año por emitir y mantener una tarjeta de débito. Lo mismo te los restan de los 100€.
Y habrá que ver cuánto cuesta cerrarla.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (23 Jun 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> 100 merkels directos a comprar bitcoin



Tudemuuun


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Jun 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> 100 merkels directos a comprar bitcoin
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Pone que la tarjeta de débito es gratis:

*Tarjeta de débito gratis,* sin comisión de emisión ni mantenimiento.
Habría que comprobar que siga siendo gratis después del primer año, aunque sería raro que te cobraran al renovarla (eso sucede típicamente con las de crédito, que al año te empiezan a cobrar, o en su renovación, no así con las de débito, que suelen ser gratuitas).


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (23 Jun 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Pone que la tarjeta de débito es gratis:
> 
> *Tarjeta de débito gratis,* sin comisión de emisión ni mantenimiento.
> Habría que comprobar que siga siendo gratis después del primer año, aunque sería raro que te cobraran al renovarla (eso sucede típicamente con las de crédito, que al año te empiezan a cobrar, o en su renovación, no así con las de débito, que suelen ser gratuitas).



No me jodas eh


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Jun 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> No me jodas eh



Ufff... yo he visto de todo, no te has peleado tú nunca con la letra pequeña de los contratos bancarios...

En cualquier caso voy a hacerme una cuenta Sabadell de esas, iré informando de cómo va.


----------



## Poseidón (23 Jun 2022)

Ojo con esos piratas que estan metiendo comisiones por todo.


----------



## Pom (23 Jun 2022)

Luego te cambian las condiciones como me hizo BBVA y te empiezan a cobrar 70 euros por semestre. LLevo meses detras de ellos para que me cierren la puta cuenta y lo mas gracioso como se quedo a 0, me han cargado las comisiones en la tarjeta de credito sidosa que me mandaron y que ni he activado...

Mi regla de oro: nunca mas trabajar para empresas españolas ni volver a usar bancos españoles.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (23 Jun 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ufff... yo he visto de todo, no te has peleado tú nunca con la letra pequeña de los contratos bancarios...
> 
> En cualquier caso voy a hacerme una cuenta Sabadell de esas, iré informando de cómo va.



Nunca porque ni pido créditos, ni hipoteca y tengo la cuenta de ING con la nómina desee hace 12 años


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (23 Jun 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Ojo con esos piratas que estan metiendo comisiones por todo.





Pom dijo:


> Luego te cambian las condiciones como me hizo BBVA y te empiezan a cobrar 70 euros por semestre. LLevo meses detras de ellos para que me cierren la puta cuenta y lo mas gracioso como se quedo a 0, me han cargado las comisiones en la tarjeta de credito sidosa que me mandaron y que ni he activado...
> 
> Mi regla de oro: nunca mas trabajar para empresas españolas ni volver a usar bancos españoles.



Ya tengo la cuenta, me llega la tarjeta de débito, hago una compra chorra de 1€ o menos, me llegan los 100 eypos y cancelo la cuenta.


----------



## xulera (24 Jun 2022)

Gracias, actualizo cuando reciba los 100€, un saludo.


----------



## skifi (24 Jun 2022)

tucapital.es dijo:


> El Banco Sabadell te ofrece 100€ netos por abrir su cuenta online sin comisiones y usar 1 vez su tarjeta de débito gratis. Ofertas de estas no se ha visto en mucho tiempo:
> 
> - https://www.tucapital.es/...sabadell-...100e-...cuenta-sin-comisiones/
> 
> Saludos.



Yo lo voy a intentar. Si sale bien, propinilla extra…


----------



## Covid-8M (24 Jun 2022)

Voy a ratearles los 100.
Dejo enlace para abrir la cuenta Cuenta Online Sabadell - Banco Sabadell

Enlace a las condiciones: https://images.comunicaciones.bancs...ll_Promocion_100_euros_Junio_2022_CAS_v01.pdf

No parece haber nada turbio. El unico punto que no gosta es el 9. Los participantes autorizan al Banco a utilizar su nombre e imagen para publicitar o realizar alguna comunicación relacionada con la promoción, sin ninguna contraprestación. 

Al parecer ademas de foto hay que grabar un video para abrir la cuenta


----------



## lamoffj (24 Jun 2022)

Abierta. Espero que de aquí al mes que viene, cuando pueda cerrar la cuenta, no me saquen en la tele


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Jun 2022)

8. El Banco se reserva el derecho de determinar y modificar a su conveniencia la fecha del abono
promocional hasta un máximo de 10 días a la fecha prevista y a cancelar la promoción por
causa justificada, hecho que será debidamente informado y con efectos a partir de la fecha de
la cancelación, y a excluir del abono a aquella persona que estime que no reúne los requisitos
exigidos o *que haya actuado de mala fe.*


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Jun 2022)

9. Los participantes *autorizan* al Banco a utilizar su *nombre e imagen para publicitar *o 
realizar alguna comunicación relacionada con la promoción, sin ninguna contraprestación


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Jun 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Ésto y se puede comprar cualquier mierda por AliExpress por menos de un euro?
> 
> *Ya me he abierto la cuenta*, a esperar la tarjeta.



como ha sido el proceso?


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Jun 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> 100 merkels directos a comprar bitcoin
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



30€ la segunda y siguientes
la primera pone 0€


----------



## Beto (24 Jun 2022)

A mi lo del vídeo me tira patras....


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (25 Jun 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> como ha sido el proceso?



Rápido la verdad, foto DNI, datos básicos y video verificación


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (25 Jun 2022)

DE PUTA MADREEEEEEEEEE REALIAZO EN 2 MIN.
LOS HIJOS DE PERRA DEL BBVA ME HICIERON ESTAR UN AÑO CON LA NOMINA PARA 100 EU, ESTOS CON ABRIR UNA CUENTA DE MIERDA Y REALIZAR UNA COMPRA VALE, DE LOCOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (25 Jun 2022)

ya tengo la cuenta, he transferido 10 euros en espera de la tarjeta


----------



## Inyusto (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## JJEJEJEJE (25 Jun 2022)

Cuenta Online Sin Comisiones - Banco Sabadell


Abrir Cuenta Online Sin Comisiones en Banco Sabadell. Sin comisiones ni condiciones.




www.bancsabadell.com


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (25 Jun 2022)

Tengo una duda, la tarjeta de débito hay que solicitarla en la app o te la mandan si o si?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (25 Jun 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Tengo una duda, la tarjeta de débito hay que solicitarla en la app o te la mandan si o si?



tengo la misma duda.
al crear la cuenta se supone que te indican que te la envian.
pero desde la aplicación no sale reflejado que me hayan asignado ninguna tarjeta


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (25 Jun 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> tengo la misma duda.
> al crear la cuenta se supone que te indican que te la envian.
> pero desde la aplicación no sale reflejado que me hayan asignado ninguna tarjeta



Yo la he pedido, coste cero. Me imagino que sí podés otra te cobrarán 30 euros y no ha sido así.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (25 Jun 2022)

pero hay que pedir la tarjeta una vez se abre la cuenta??
o te la mandan directamente?


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (25 Jun 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> pero hay que pedir la tarjeta una vez se abre la cuenta??
> o te la mandan directamente?



Pídela boludoooo, pideeeeela boludo.


----------



## Covid-8M (25 Jun 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> tengo la misma duda.
> al crear la cuenta se supone que te indican que te la envian.
> pero desde la aplicación no sale reflejado que me hayan asignado ninguna tarjeta





Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Tengo una duda, la tarjeta de débito hay que solicitarla en la app o te la mandan si o si?



En las condiciones ponia que te mandan la primera gratuita en un plazo maximo de 7 dias. Si pides otra te cobraran 30 merkels

Aqui se abren cuentas para rapiñar los 100 leuros y darse de baja. Si vas a ser cliente ya no tiene gracia


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (25 Jun 2022)

sii eso mismo me salió
pues a esperar una semanita


----------



## Covid-8M (25 Jun 2022)

Con I+D hispanistani puedes montar negocio con migrantes. Les tramitas el alta de la cuenta por 90 euros y les dices que ganaran 10 euros y con la tarjeta de debito gratis total


----------



## Covid-8M (25 Jun 2022)

Con tanto rasismo toda ayuda que se les pueda dar es poca


----------



## DUDH (25 Jun 2022)

Estoy pensándomelo, esto ratas es muy raro que den nada de gratis


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (25 Jun 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Estoy pensándomelo, esto ratas es muy raro que den nada de gratis



aprovecha el bug


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Jun 2022)

Sabadell regalará 100 euros a los nuevos clientes digitales


Sigue la estrategia del dinero como gancho que ya utilizan otras entidades como Santander o BBVA




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Jun 2022)

En el artículo habla de posible permanencia entre 12 y 48 meses


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Jun 2022)

Y de refilón, ingreso nómina


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (25 Jun 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Y de refilón, ingreso nómina



LEE CABRONAZO, eso es lo que ofrecen otros bancos


----------



## Covid-8M (25 Jun 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> LEE CABRONAZO, eso es lo que ofrecen otros bancos



Da para 124 acciones del sabadel. Ponte en corto con los 100 el mismo dia que cierres la cuenta para joder el doble


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (25 Jun 2022)

Cuando te das de alta, parece que una página de la Administración Pública. Respecto a las tarjetas, yo he llamado ahora mismo y me dicen que me van mandar la que he pedido y que tengo otra virtual, que no se dónde está. Eso me ha dicho la charo telefonista.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Jun 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Cuando te das de alta, parece que una página de la Administración Pública. Respecto a las tarjetas, yo he llamado ahora mismo y me dicen que me van mandar la que he pedido y que tengo otra virtual, que no se dónde está. Eso me ha dicho la charo telefonista.



igual el lunes o martes aparecen 
la app paraece del jodido 2015


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (26 Jun 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> igual el lunes o martes aparecen
> la app paraece del jodido 2015



A mí me han dicho que solo me van a enviar una tarjeta, que es la que solicité de debito. Joder si parece que son funcionarios coño. En BBVA una vez que fui físicamente, parece que estaba en un oficina del Estado, egke esto está cerrado ejke lo otro.


----------



## Beto (26 Jun 2022)

En ForoCoches están teniendo problemas porque por defecto les sale que viven en usa, ojo


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (26 Jun 2022)

Beto dijo:


> En ForoCoches están teniendo problemas porque por defecto les sale que viven en usa, ojo



Vamos que ya han captado la oferta, te tocará ir a la oficina ...


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Jun 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Vamos que ya han captado la oferta, te tocará ir a la oficina ...



ME CAGO EN LA HOSTIA, ME SALE QUE SOY RESIDENTE EN EEUU TAMBIEN


les he mandado un correo


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (26 Jun 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> ME CAGO EN LA HOSTIA, ME SALE QUE SOY RESIDENTE EN EEUU TAMBIEN
> 
> 
> les he mandado un correo



Donde te sale eso en la app?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Jun 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Donde te sale eso en la app?



En la App no.
Sale desde la web en datos fiscales


----------



## Davistt (26 Jun 2022)

Yo he podido hacerme cuenta. Se puede domiciliar la nomina ahi? no sale nada que te incentive a tenerla


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (26 Jun 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> En la App no.
> Sale desde la web en datos fiscales



A mí tb, que chapuzas. Que me lo modifican en 24-48 horas. Como estén de baja por regla vamos apañaos.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Jun 2022)

Davistt dijo:


> Yo he podido hacerme cuenta. Se puede domiciliar la nomina ahi? no sale nada que te incentive a tenerla



Se puede domiciliar sin problemas, aunque la App es muy cutre


----------



## Davistt (26 Jun 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Se puede domiciliar sin problemas, aunque la App es muy cutre



la verdad que no me parece peor que ing o bankinter


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (27 Jun 2022)

Davistt dijo:


> la verdad que no me parece peor que ing o bankinter



la del bbva y abanca son otro mundo


----------



## bientop (27 Jun 2022)

Sabéis si hay que ir a una oficina presencial para cerrar la cuenta?


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Jun 2022)

tucapital.es dijo:


> El Banco Sabadell te ofrece 100€ netos por abrir su cuenta online sin comisiones y usar 1 vez su tarjeta de débito gratis. Ofertas de estas no se ha visto en mucho tiempo:
> 
> - https://www.tucapital.es/...sabadell-...100e-...cuenta-sin-comisiones/
> 
> Saludos.



Interesante aviso. ¿Hasta cuando esta disponible? Quiero saber si alguno de vosotros se la ha abierto, ha trincao los 100 pavos y la ha podido cerrar sin problemas... o si por el contrario te atan con putas trabas de mierda y excusas

Yo ya estuve en esa basura de sitio (porque tenia cuentas en la cam, y se la regalaron a los polacos) y aparte de todo lo que me robaron y de lo pesima que fue la experiencia, fue un puto infierno de excusas y trampas pa poder cerrar la puta cuenta. Asi que si tengo posibilidad de limpiarles 100 pavos estaria de puta amdre


----------



## Davistt (27 Jun 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> la del bbva y abanca son otro mundo



Bbva si que la he probado y la verdad que es la que mejor con diferencia. La caixa cuando no se cuelga también me gusta


----------



## Javier de Carglass (27 Jun 2022)

Eso de recibir antes la nómina no tiene mucho sentido. Si la recibes el 25 de cada mes, va un mes entre 25 y 25. Si se atrasa y la recibes el 29 de cada mes, va un mes de 29 a 29.
La misma trampa psicológica de querer 14 pagas en vez de 12.
Por favor, un poquito más de nivel.


----------



## Eratostenes (28 Jun 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Eso de recibir antes la nómina no tiene mucho sentido. Si la recibes el 25 de cada mes, va un mes entre 25 y 25. Si se atrasa y la recibes el 29 de cada mes, va un mes de 29 a 29.
> La misma trampa psicológica de querer 14 pagas en vez de 12.
> Por favor, un poquito más de nivel.



No se crea: en mi empresa hay gente que ha cambiado de banco precisamente por eso; porque en lugar de llegarle el 28 le llega ahora el 27, y si no les ha llegado el 27, el 28 ya están llamando a contabilidad a ver qué pasa.
También he visto gente que mira si le llega la nómina para ir a la gasolinera a llenar el coche (literalmente salir de la oficina corriendo a la gasolinera y luego volver al trabajo; si, yo tampoco lo entendía no lo entiendo)
Hay gente que 1 día de retraso en cobrar y comienzan a sudar.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CondeDeMontecristo (28 Jun 2022)

Vayamos a lo realmente importante, alguien ha cobrado ya los 100 nuggets y ha cancelado posteriormente la cuenta?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (28 Jun 2022)

CondeDeMontecristo dijo:


> Vayamos a lo realmente importante, alguien ha cobrado ya los 100 nuggets y ha cancelado posteriormente la cuenta?



Pagan el 25 de julio, así que nadie los ha cobrado todavia.


----------



## lamoffj (28 Jun 2022)

La aplicación es broza. Mira que la del BBVA tiene sus cosas, como el no poder amortizar un préstamo, pero al menos funciona bien. ¿Sabéis de algún otro banco que tenga una app no diseñada por babuinos?


----------



## Paisdemierda (28 Jun 2022)

el alta da error de verificación y empiezan a marear, tienes que ir a una oficina a que te digitalicen el Dni porque son subnormales, es mucho más sencillo anular todo y empezar de nuevo, pero voy a la puta oficina y resulta que hay problemas y mi cuenta sigue sin estar de alta, esta gente es retrasada, no hay más.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (28 Jun 2022)

Eratostenes dijo:


> No se crea: en mi empresa hay gente que ha cambiado de banco precisamente por eso; porque en lugar de llegarle el 28 le llega ahora el 27, y si no les ha llegado el 27, el 28 ya están llamando a contabilidad a ver qué pasa.
> También he visto gente que mira si le llega la nómina para ir a la gasolinera a llenar el coche (literalmente salir de la oficina corriendo a la gasolinera y luego volver al trabajo; si, yo tampoco lo entendía no lo entiendo)
> Hay gente que 1 día de retraso en cobrar y comienzan a sudar.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero ese adelanto del dinero solo se produce en una única ocasión, cuando cambias de banco. Por tanto el més siguiente seguirá igual de angustiado esperando la nómina un mes entero. Es todo psicológico y trampas al solitario.


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (28 Jun 2022)

¿¿ Alguien que lo haya intentado siendo de ActivoBank ?? ¿¿ Nos consideran como clientes del Sabadell ??


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Jun 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Eso de recibir antes la nómina no tiene mucho sentido. Si la recibes el 25 de cada mes, va un mes entre 25 y 25. Si se atrasa y la recibes el 29 de cada mes, va un mes de 29 a 29.
> La misma trampa psicológica de querer 14 pagas en vez de 12.
> Por favor, un poquito más de nivel.



ejqueee asin pepsicologicamente 'cobramos anteh'...ejqueeee asin me va más mejó gñeee 

Manoli otra Mahou y una de torrehznos...que ahora cobro anteh que me cambiao de banco gñeeee


jajjajajjajajjaja que mamón como.lo has calao


----------



## Cachopo (28 Jun 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Ojo con esos piratas que estan metiendo comisiones por todo.



Ya te digo a mi es aue me da pereza ir a cerrarla y perder el tiempo en reclamar pero cada poco veo una comision random.
Me toca los cojones porque me hacennperder unntirmpo que para mi es mas valioso que reclamar y al final se salen con la suya en su latrocinio


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Jun 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, pero ese adelanto del dinero solo se produce en una única ocasión, cuando cambias de banco. Por tanto el més siguiente seguirá igual de angustiado esperando la nómina un mes entero. Es todo psicológico y trampas al solitario.



con esta gilipollez de hemoplegicos.mentales casi mando a la mierda a mi cuñada en una cena de navidad...Ejqueee asin cobramoh antejjj jajjajaja.

Para reírme de ella (y no lo.pilló) le dije que yo aún cobraba antes que ella..que cobro el 23. que si bien es cierto, en su mente 'yo no tengo que esperar 30 dias como.ella' eso vino a decir. Imaginate el nivelazo 

respuesta:

joeeeeC que suerteC 
Este es el nivel.
Por supuesto triple vacunados todos y boosteados


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Jun 2022)

Habrete una cuentaC @pelotazo_especulativo que 'regalan' 100 euros me niñoh  más nada para hacer la compra de 3 dias en NL


----------



## vanderwilde (28 Jun 2022)

Cuando un señorito te da la mano, chungo. Quítatelo de la vera.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (28 Jun 2022)

Aún no la tengo


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (29 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Habrete una cuentaC @pelotazo_especulativo que 'regalan' 100 euros me niñoh  más nada para hacer la compra de 3 dias en NL



Hazin covro anteh!

Lifehack br0000tal, happy meals para todoCs!!


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (29 Jun 2022)

una semana llevo esperando la tarjeta


----------



## Ds_84 (29 Jun 2022)

100 euros tengo.....cuidado pueCs

talueC


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (29 Jun 2022)

A mí también pero no me ha llegado a casa


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (29 Jun 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> A mí también pero no me ha llegado a casa



A mi igual


----------



## Beto (29 Jun 2022)

Pues les debo aparecer como cliente porque no me dejan apuntarme....


----------



## CreepyCoin (29 Jun 2022)

Los haters en Facebook dicen que se necesita un saldo medio de 2.500 euros???


----------



## Ds_84 (29 Jun 2022)

Ya verás que risas cuando llegue la tarjeta la activéis, queráis hacer la jugada de cancelar la cuenta y os cobren los 100eu más 10-15eu por ir de listos.

Lo de que se necesita nomina de remero premium avantgarde ya ni cotiza


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (29 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Ya verás que risas cuando llegue la tarjeta la activéis, queráis hacer la jugada de cancelar la cuenta y os cobren los 100eu más 10-15eu por ir de listos.
> 
> Lo de que se necesita nomina de remero premium avantgarde ya ni cotiza



lee las condiciones y verás que no
::


----------



## Covid-8M (29 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Ya verás que risas cuando llegue la tarjeta la activéis, queráis hacer la jugada de cancelar la cuenta y os cobren los 100eu más 10-15eu por ir de listos.
> 
> Lo de que se necesita nomina de remero premium avantgarde ya ni cotiza



Subete al tren del dinerooooooooooo ameeego RBU para todos los burbrujos

​


----------



## mmm (30 Jun 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Rápido la verdad, foto DNI, datos básicos y video verificación



Cuelga vídeo


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (30 Jun 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Los haters en Facebook dicen que se necesita un saldo medio de 2.500 euros???



un banco perdiendo dinero? 

quién se esperaba algo diferente?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (2 Jul 2022)

Me ha llegado la tarjeta.
Mañana la usaré para repostar


----------



## Covid-8M (2 Jul 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Me ha llegado la tarjeta.
> Mañana la usaré para repostar



eres repostero?
Como no me llegue el lunes los denunsio. te ha llegado en sabado?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (2 Jul 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> eres repostero?
> Como no me llegue el lunes los denunsio. te ha llegado en sabado?



Coño para meterte diésel al merche
Yo soy funcivago


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (2 Jul 2022)

Para cuando llegue la puta tarjeta ya estará caducada la promoción.

Seguro que están saturados y abrumados por las miles de personas pidiendo 100 putos euros


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (3 Jul 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Para cuando llegue la puta tarjeta ya estará caducada la promoción.
> 
> Seguro que están saturados y abrumados por las miles de personas pidiendo 100 putos euros



a mi me ha tardado 8 días.
paciencia, está al caer


----------



## Covid-8M (3 Jul 2022)

Espero que venga bien afilada


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jul 2022)

tucapital.es dijo:


> El Banco Sabadell te ofrece 100€ netos por abrir su cuenta online sin comisiones y usar 1 vez su tarjeta de débito gratis. Ofertas de estas no se ha visto en mucho tiempo:
> 
> - https://www.tucapital.es/...sabadell-...100e-...cuenta-sin-comisiones/
> 
> Saludos.



Escaso !

Bankinter hace tiempo que da bastante más que eso


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Jul 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Me ha llegado la tarjeta.
> Mañana la usaré para repostar





¿Has revisado la letra pequeña del contrato que mandan al darlo de alta? aún no he podido, y para colmo aunque quité el bloqueador me sigue dando error la página.


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Jul 2022)

¿Y esto? Intento acceder a mi cuenta desde el ordenador y pone esto:

*Debes instalar la app Banco Sabadell en tu dispositivo y activar la Firma Digital para realizar esta operación.*​​¿Hay que instalar una APP por cojones? yo no quiero.

*Me falta activar la firma digital y me sueltan eso de la APP. *


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Escaso !
> 
> Bankinter hace tiempo que da bastante más que eso



Pero piden llevar la nómina ¿no?


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jul 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pero piden llevar la nómina ¿no?



Ah si pero no me costo grande fatiga hacerlo, de hecho hicieron ellos todo


----------



## 시켈 ! (3 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Ah si pero no me costo grande fatiga hacerlo, de hecho hicieron ellos todo



Ya, pero no a todos nos conviene o apetece cambiar de banco la nómina.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Jul 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ya, pero no a todos nos conviene o apetece cambiar de banco la nómina.



Pues por 300 y picos euritos que me van a dar lo considero un negocio redondo ;-)


----------



## SrPurpuron (3 Jul 2022)

Pedida, bajada la app y a la espera de que me llegue la tarjeta. El 25 ingresan los cien pavitos que vienen muy bien y mantendré la cuenta para ir juntando los garbanzos.

El 25 con todos los amigos....


----------



## Asur (4 Jul 2022)

Pedida!!


----------



## Ultraboost (4 Jul 2022)

Da para una puta y medio morti


----------



## CreepyCoin (4 Jul 2022)

En el contrato de la tarjeta recibida hoy leo



Pone 30 euros a partir del segundo año!

Y en el contrato de la cuenta leo
Liquidación de intereses
Tipo de interés nominal acreedor
0,0000 % TAE: 0,0000 %
Tipo de interés nominal de descubierto tácito
7,1980 % TAE: 7,5000 %
Los intereses se liquidarán trimestralmente a contar desde la fecha de liquidación y pago establecida
los días 24 del mes último de cada trimestre natural.
El saldo medio de referencia a los efectos de considerar inactiva la Cuenta dentro de un período de
liquidación es de 150 €

Alguien sabe qué significa considerar inactiva una cuenta y eso de los 150€?


----------



## CreepyCoin (4 Jul 2022)

Me han contestado:
En cuanto a tu pregunta anterior: Habla de cuando una cuenta se bloquea por no tener uso. El traspaso de una cuenta normal a la situación de inoperante se efectúa automáticamente al final de cada mes, siempre que presente las siguientes circunstancias:
 que tenga un saldo acreedor igual o inferior a 150 euros, y
 que no haya operado durante los últimos 12 meses.
En cuanto a tu pregunta de hoy. Esto es el coste general de la tarjeta, el cual puede ser bonificado dependiendo de a qué cuenta esté vinculada. En este caso, es gratuita en todo momento. 
Gracias por tu consulta. Carlos A


----------



## entropico (4 Jul 2022)

Esto de los 100 euros es una operación descarada de quitarse clientes que no son online, y compensarlo regalando 100 euros para conseguir clientes online. 

El 24.06.2022 que es cuando empezaba la promocion empezaban a cobrar comisiones a los clientes de oficina.

Se avecinan incrementos negativos de banqueros y oficinas en el Sabadell.


----------



## bangkoriano (6 Jul 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> En el contrato de la tarjeta recibida hoy leo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese es el contrato tipo que le aparece a todos, luego se aplica las condiciones particulares de cada cliente, en el caso online la tarjeta es gratuita y la renovación también.


----------



## CreepyCoin (6 Jul 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Ese es el contrato tipo que le aparece a todos, luego se aplica las condiciones particulares de cada cliente, en el caso online la tarjeta es gratuita y la renovación también.




Pues vaya, deberían tener uno para esta promoción, luego cómo demuestras que incumplen contrato?


----------



## thanos2 (6 Jul 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> 100 merkels directos a comprar bitcoin
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Quítale además que esos 100 euros tributan al año siguiente como beneficios. A 100 réstale el IRPF, ya son 80. Que son un ingreso extraordinario que Hacienda interpreta como rentas al capital y te quitará un alto porcentaje de los 100 o te joderá ingresos desgravables de la renta, que por esa cuenta te harán una tarjeta a traición, y te cobrarán por anularla...

Acabas pagando seguro aunque cierres la cuenta al día siguiente.

Incluso cuando te regalan una batidora, Hacienda mete la mano porque el banco lo declara a tu nombre y a ellos les desgrava porque declaran que la batidora valía 150 euros. Y tú acabas pagando 40 de IRPF. Están compinchados con el Estado.

Ningún banco regala 100 euros. Ellos ganan. Tú pierdes.


----------



## Santolin (6 Jul 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> 100 merkels directos a comprar bitcoin
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Emitir y mantener una SEGUNDA tarjeta


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Jul 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Quítale además que esos 100 euros tributan al año siguiente como beneficios. A 100 réstale el IRPF, ya son 80. Que son un ingreso extraordinario que Hacienda interpreta como rentas al capital y te quitará un alto porcentaje de los 100 o te joderá ingresos desgravables de la renta, que por esa cuenta te harán una tarjeta a traición, y te cobrarán por anularla...
> 
> Acabas pagando seguro aunque cierres la cuenta al día siguiente.
> 
> ...



NO, son limpios ya, te dan 120 y te quitan 20.


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (6 Jul 2022)

ya me abri la cuenta, si no me equivoco, tienes que gastar algo antes del 25 de julio para recibir los 100€ mañacos eurazos no?


----------



## Th89 (6 Jul 2022)

Si no es una timada me va a salir gratis el cambio de papeles de la moto


----------



## lamoffj (6 Jul 2022)

Ya he comprado una barra de pan con la tarjeta. 45 céntimos. Esperando los 100 euros para cerrar la cuenta me hallo.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Jul 2022)

AUN NO ME HA LLEGADO LA PUTA TARJETA


----------



## bangkoriano (6 Jul 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Pues vaya, deberían tener uno para esta promoción, luego cómo demuestras que incumplen contrato?



Si el contrato es de cliente a entidad, te hacen hasta un tacto anal.


----------



## bangkoriano (6 Jul 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> AUN NO ME HA LLEGADO LA PUTA TARJETA



Me llegó a la semana siguiente del alta.


----------



## bangkoriano (6 Jul 2022)

La aplicación android del banco es un bodrio


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Jul 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Me llegó a la semana siguiente del alta.



Por lo visto los retrasados de sabadellll han enviado la tarjeta a mi domicilio fiscal que no es donde resido....

El pago que tienes que hacer con la tarjeta para conseguir los 100€ puede ser online no?
No necesito la tarjeta física, puedo activarla y luego usarla online no?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (6 Jul 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Por lo visto los retrasados de sabadellll han enviado la tarjeta a mi domicilio fiscal que no es donde resido....
> 
> El pago que tienes que hacer con la tarjeta para conseguir los 100€ puede ser online no?
> No necesito la tarjeta física, puedo activarla y luego usarla online no?



para activarla hay que meter el CVV que solo verás cuando te llegue


----------



## bangkoriano (6 Jul 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Por lo visto los retrasados de sabadellll han enviado la tarjeta a mi domicilio fiscal que no es donde resido....
> 
> El pago que tienes que hacer con la tarjeta para conseguir los 100€ puede ser online no?
> No necesito la tarjeta física, puedo activarla y luego usarla online no?



No tengo ni idea, pero me da la impresión que lo que quieren que muevas el plástico, que actives la tarjeta con cualquier movimiento pasando por un tpv o similar, activarla online no es una reactivación completa, eso sí me lo dijo el banco.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Jul 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, pero me da la impresión que lo que quieren que muevas el plástico, que actives la tarjeta con cualquier movimiento pasando por un tpv o similar, activarla online no es una reactivación completa, eso sí me lo dijo el banco.



Activación online en la app no es una activación completa?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Jul 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> para activarla hay que meter el CVV que solo verás cuando te llegue



Ya lo sé monguer yuppie, me pueden dar el cvv por teléfono y activarla yo


----------



## bangkoriano (6 Jul 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Ya lo sé monguer yuppie, me pueden dar el cvv por teléfono y activarla yo



Torreviejas, tu puta madre.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (6 Jul 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Ya lo sé monguer yuppie, me pueden dar el cvv por teléfono y activarla yo


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (6 Jul 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Torreviejas, tu puta madre.



HIJODEPVTA


----------



## Ds_84 (7 Jul 2022)

Este es el.hilo donde se cobra 'antes'?

esa tarjeta que tiene?
Es capaz de deformar la dualidad espacio.tiempo a escala quántica o que?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (7 Jul 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Este es el.hilo donde se cobra 'antes'?
> 
> esa tarjeta que tiene?
> Es capaz de deformar la dualidad espacio.tiempo a escala quántica o que?



Ya tengo la tarjeta activada, voy a comprar una mierda por AliExpress de 2 céntimos y gano 99,98€.

BROOTAL


----------



## GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 (7 Jul 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Ya tengo la tarjeta activada, voy a comprar una mierda por AliExpress de 2 céntimos y gano 99,98€.
> 
> BROOTAL



HIJO DE PVTA

NO ME HA LLEGADO LA PUTA TARJETA JODER. ME CAGO EN DIOS, LA VIRGEN PUTA Y LOS PUTOS BEATOS DEL FORO, HIJOS DE LA GRAN PVTA, TRAGAD


----------



## bangkoriano (8 Jul 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Cuando te das de alta, parece que una página de la Administración Pública. Respecto a las tarjetas, yo he llamado ahora mismo y me dicen que me van mandar la que he pedido y que tengo otra virtual, que no se dónde está. Eso me ha dicho la charo telefonista.



No me comentaron nada sobre una tarjeta virtual.


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (8 Jul 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> No me comentaron nada sobre una tarjeta virtual.



Me lo dijo una telefonista...


----------



## bangkoriano (8 Jul 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Me lo dijo una telefonista...



Hay cierta confusión entre los comerciales


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Jul 2022)

Se barrunta, se rumorea, se comenta...que os van clavar 300eur y meteros en una lista de morosos cuando cerréis la cuenta que dobla el binomio espacio-tiempo y hace que automágicamente cobréis antes


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Jul 2022)

Recibida la tarjeta, transferidos 5 euros y gastados 3.65 en un adhesivo de montaje. 
Me activaron la tarjeta por teléfono sin descargar la APP.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (17 Jul 2022)

Vamos solo quedan 3 días para gastar con la tarjeta y 8 días para cobrar los 100 ecus


----------



## Kiliab (17 Jul 2022)

Al final no me atreví, me arrepiento.


----------



## Th89 (17 Jul 2022)

Llevo semana y pico esperando la puta tarjeta y no ME LLEGA.

Les pueden dar por el culo.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (18 Jul 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Llevo semana y pico esperando la puta tarjeta y no ME LLEGA.
> 
> Les pueden dar por el culo.



Jajaja pringao


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (18 Jul 2022)

CUANDO NOS INGRESAN LOS 100 LEURESSSSSS???????


----------



## Covid-8M (19 Jul 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Por lo visto los retrasados de sabadellll han enviado la tarjeta a mi domicilio fiscal que no es donde resido....
> 
> El pago que tienes que hacer con la tarjeta para conseguir los 100€ puede ser online no?
> No necesito la tarjeta física, puedo activarla y luego usarla online no?



hijos de puta. Me hicieron lo mismo. Cuando lo vi les pedi que me mandaran otra al domicilio correcto. La tipa del telefono me dijo que no llegaria a tiempo para la promocion. Le dije que soy cliente VIP y no un muerto de hambre que abre cuentas por 100 euros. Me ha llegado hoy y he hecho compra en amazon. Coste de duplicado 3 euros. No sabia que se podia activar sin fisica


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Jul 2022)

De esa basura no quiero nada.
comisiones gratis? 100 euros? ja ja ja 
ya se los cobrarán y con intereses


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (20 Jul 2022)

ME HAN MANDADO UN CORREO QUE ME REGALAN 5€ POR PAGAR CON APPLE PAY

Acabo de pillar una barra de pan pagando con eso


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (20 Jul 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> hijos de puta. Me hicieron lo mismo. Cuando lo vi les pedi que me mandaran otra al domicilio correcto. La tipa del telefono me dijo que no llegaria a tiempo para la promocion. Le dije que soy cliente VIP y no un muerto de hambre que abre cuentas por 100 euros. Me ha llegado hoy y he hecho compra en amazon. Coste de duplicado 3 euros. No sabia que se podia activar sin fisica



Jajajaja pringao


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (20 Jul 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> CUANDO NOS INGRESAN LOS 100 LEURESSSSSS???????



El día 25


----------



## Javier de Carglass (21 Jul 2022)

Nueva promoción, ahora es un 1% hasta 30 000€.






Cuenta Online Sin Comisiones - Banco Sabadell


Abrir Cuenta Online Sin Comisiones en Banco Sabadell. Sin comisiones ni condiciones.




www.bancsabadell.com


----------



## William_ (21 Jul 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Nueva promoción, ahora es un 1% hasta 30 000€.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo para los nuevos ?


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (21 Jul 2022)

Solo quedan 4 días para cobrar los 100 €ypos
Los que aún no habéis pedido la tarjeta os jodéis, ya es tarde


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (25 Jul 2022)

Son las 00:03 minutos del día 25 y no he contado nada ,hasta los huevos estoy. Hombre ya!


----------



## Th89 (25 Jul 2022)

Me llegó un sms el 22 diciendo que amplían el plazo hasta el 31/8 porque no había recibido la tarjeta


----------



## CreepyCoin (25 Jul 2022)

Th89 dijo:


> Me llegó un sms el 22 diciendo que amplían el plazo hasta el 31/8 porque no había recibido la tarjeta



Será a ti. A mí y a nadie de mi entorno les ha llegado tal mensaje.


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Jul 2022)

que si uno comprando chicles en una gasolinera, el otro una barra de pan con applepay...el otro.esperando los 100eu como agua de mayo...

joder parece un foro de Somalia esto....os estáis leyendo? 

Que será lo siguiente? Comer mierda de la taza del water


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (25 Jul 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> que si uno comprando chicles en una gasolinera, el otro una barra de pan con applepay...el otro.esperando los 100eu como agua de mayo...
> 
> joder parece un foro de Somalia esto....os estáis leyendo?
> 
> Que será lo siguiente? Comer mierda de la taza del water



cálmate


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (25 Jul 2022)

Se supone que Hoy nos dan los 100€
Avisad cuando os llegue a alguno


----------



## Poseidón (25 Jul 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> que si uno comprando chicles en una gasolinera, el otro una barra de pan con applepay...el otro.esperando los 100eu como agua de mayo...
> 
> joder parece un foro de Somalia esto....os estáis leyendo?
> 
> Que será lo siguiente? Comer mierda de la taza del water



Si, la verdad es un poco putapenico. Voy un sabado a trabajar 8 horas y casi saco el doble que eso. Y con menos rompederos de cabeza.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (25 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Si, la verdad es un poco putapenico. Voy un sabado a trabajar 8 horas y casi saco el doble que eso. Y con menos rompederos de cabeza.



Eres el salmones?

Yo tampoco tengo mis 100€ exijo sangre


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (25 Jul 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> que si uno comprando chicles en una gasolinera, el otro una barra de pan con applepay...el otro.esperando los 100eu como agua de mayo...
> 
> joder parece un foro de Somalia esto....os estáis leyendo?
> 
> Que será lo siguiente? Comer mierda de la taza del water



Yo compré unas válvulas de bici de AliExpress de 10 cts

Me Is Win


----------



## Poseidón (25 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Eres el salmones?
> 
> Yo tampoco tengo mis 100€ exijo sangre



Ojala


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Si, la verdad es un poco putapenico. Voy un sabado a trabajar 8 horas y casi saco el doble que eso. Y con menos rompederos de cabeza.



es que tu le dices a alguien que vive de Paris para arriba que se cambie de banco porque dan 100eu..y salvo que sea un person -que los hay- se parte en tu puta cara porque a la hora de comer ya ha ganado esos 100eu aporreando un teclao con desgana.

Y comen a las 12 y entran a las 9h..osea que haceC numeros  

En serio estos hilos nos acercan a Mogadiscio...con la tonteria del spam de finanzas que permite el calvo aqui queda la sociedaC hispanistaní retratada a 4k 

miserabGles 

amo a cambiarno de banco gñeee que 'regalan' 100eu gñee...laif jack brutal gñeeee...me crompo una barra pán y me gano loj 100eu gñeeee.

Mariloliii dile a tu cuñao que se cambie de banco que regalan 100eu y se cobra antes gñeeeee mi neñoo


----------



## Antropico (25 Jul 2022)

Me siento como Abderrahim esperando que me entre el sueldo. Amegos a que hora se cobra?


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (25 Jul 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> es que tu le dices a alguien que vive de Paris para arriba que se cambie de banco porque dan 100eu..y salvo que sea un person -que los hay- se parte en tu puta cara porque a la hora de comer ya ha ganado esos 100eu aporreando un teclao con desgana.
> 
> Y comen a las 12 y entran a las 9h..osea que haceC numeros
> 
> ...



Nadie se ha cambiado de banco cuñado subnormal hablando de Paris el cuñadisimo... 

Envidia por no enterarte de la promoción a tiempo gñee


----------



## CreepyCoin (25 Jul 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> es que tu le dices a alguien que vive de Paris para arriba que se cambie de banco porque dan 100eu..y salvo que sea un person -que los hay- se parte en tu puta cara porque a la hora de comer ya ha ganado esos 100eu aporreando un teclao con desgana.
> 
> Y comen a las 12 y entran a las 9h..osea que haceC numeros
> 
> ...



Menudo subnormal


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Jul 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> es que tu le dices a alguien que vive de Paris para arriba que se cambie de banco porque dan 100eu..y salvo que sea un person -que los hay- se parte en tu puta cara porque a la hora de comer ya ha ganado esos 100eu aporreando un teclao con desgana.
> 
> Y comen a las 12 y entran a las 9h..osea que haceC numeros
> 
> ...



El que va de sobrado no podía faltar, el mensaje parece hecho por un niño pero con problemas.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (25 Jul 2022)

CUANDO OS INGRESEN LOS CIEN PAVOS,
ACORDAOS DE STARVING, EL HIJO SECRETO DE K-LÓPEZ.
HOLA, SOY STARVING


----------



## Santolin (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (25 Jul 2022)

Se montarán revueltas, se avecina protestas si no pagan. Miles, miles miles.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (25 Jul 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Se montarán revueltas, se avecina protestas si no pagan. Miles, miles miles.



VEO A MILLONES DE MORONEGROS DE MIERDA QUE ABRIERON LA CUENTA ONLINE DEL ZABADELL
CAGÁNDOSE A DIARIO EN LAS SUCURSALES, UNTANDO LA MIERDA EN CAJEROS Y CRISTALERAS...


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (25 Jul 2022)

Me acaban de mandar un email, con el logo 2030 y me dicen que no tendré nada y seré feliii. 

Yo estoy feliz, ahora mismo


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Jul 2022)

La Prataformah de Afeztaos por los 300eu de comision que os van a clavar cuando vayáis a cerrar la cuenta..la habéis montado ya? 

Loli amo a cambiarno de cuenta tra vez..que regalan 100eu...asim ajta el imfinito gñeeee

laifjack brutaaaaaL.

Hata que sarga otro branco que nos de 120euro y noh borbemos a cambiar gñeeee


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (25 Jul 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> La Prataformah de Afeztaos por los 300eu de comision que os van a clavar cuando vayáis a cerrar la cuenta..la habéis montado ya?
> 
> Loli amo a cambiarno de cuenta tra vez..que regalan 100eu...asim ajta el imfinito gñeeee
> 
> ...



nadie se ha cambiado de cuenta pedazo de retrasado... Yo sigo con ING y en cuanto tenga mis putos 100€ cojo y cierro la cuenta y GRATIS.


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Jul 2022)

bangkoriano dijo:


> El que va de sobrado no podía faltar, el mensaje parece hecho por un niño pero con problemas.



He tocado hueso eh...os véis retratados como seres sin dignidad que sois jajaja.

Bailar al son que tocan los bancos, lo que faltaba...se puede ser más arrastrao y mangina?

No hace falta que contestes.

talueC


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## JJEJEJEJE (25 Jul 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> La Prataformah de Afeztaos por los 300eu de comision que os van a clavar cuando vayáis a cerrar la cuenta..la habéis montado ya?
> 
> Loli amo a cambiarno de cuenta tra vez..que regalan 100eu...asim ajta el imfinito gñeeee
> 
> ...



NO LLORES HIJO DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
SON 100 DE MIERDA JODERRRRRRRRRRR YA PILLARAS OTRO CHOLLO


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (25 Jul 2022)

Quedan 8 minutos para cobrar


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (25 Jul 2022)

Aquí no cobra nadie. Ajajaja


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (25 Jul 2022)

Ilmac_2.0 dijo:


> Aquí no cobra nadie. Ajajaja



Jajajaja a chuparla


----------



## bangkoriano (25 Jul 2022)

Cobrado


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Tan Chin Gao (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Tan Chin Gao (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## bangkoriano (25 Jul 2022)

Pa putes


----------



## CreepyCoin (26 Jul 2022)

COBRADO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Octubris (26 Jul 2022)

Ha funcionado gracias.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (29 Jul 2022)

EH, TÍOS, AQUÍ HABLAN NOSÉQUÉ DE 300€...
NSFW - 300€ por NO FOLLARTELA


----------



## xulera (8 Ago 2022)

Cobrado por un amigo, gracias y saludos.


----------



## CreepyCoin (17 Ago 2022)

Os han cobrado 30 euros por mantenimiento tarjeta?


----------



## ☠Burbumorido☠ (17 Ago 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Os han cobrado 30 euros por mantenimiento tarjeta?



Si, dijeron que era sin comisiones y van y te cobrán 30, y si no los pagas no te pueden cerrar la cuenta y te cobrán comisiones por descubierto, yo ya cancelé la cuenta por teléfono. ¿se podría hacer una demanda conjunta entre todos los afectados aunque solo sea por joder a los bancos?


----------



## Sportacus (17 Ago 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Os han cobrado 30 euros por mantenimiento tarjeta?



Sí, menuda panda de usureros.


----------



## Poseidón (17 Ago 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> Sí, menuda panda de usureros.



No se podia saber.

Sera que no os dije varias veces que son unos putos piratas.


----------



## Sportacus (17 Ago 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> No se podia saber.
> 
> Sera que no os dije varias veces que son unos putos piratas.



Están devolviendo la comisión, 30€ recuperados, son ganas de marear a la gente.


----------



## urano (19 Ago 2022)

tucapital.es dijo:


> El Banco Sabadell te ofrece 100€ netos por abrir su cuenta online sin comisiones y usar 1 vez su tarjeta de débito gratis. Ofertas de estas no se ha visto en mucho tiempo:
> 
> - https://www.tucapital.es/...sabadell-...100e-...cuenta-sin-comisiones/
> 
> Saludos.




Alguna novedad? Desde mi banco me dicen lo siguiente:

"Buenos días.

Se trata de una campaña de captación de clientes para coger cuota de mercado, como otras veces han sacado otras entidades como el BSCH que pagaba 3% de los recibos domiciliados y tarjetas gratuitas. En el caso del BSCH, cuando terminó la promoción, muchos de los clientes que se habían marchado volvieron ya que les exigían mantener la tarjeta de crédito con el coste correspondiente.

En este sentido, nosotros mantenemos su Cuenta para los clientes con nómina y recibos domiciliados donde tienen las comisiones de dicha cuenta gratuitas.

Cualquier cosa hablamos.

Saludos."

Opiniones?


----------



## Pajarotto (19 Ago 2022)

En serio os han dado 100 cholos sin dramas?


----------



## OCALO (20 Ago 2022)

A mi ayer me dieron 50 merkels.
¿ QUÉ PERMANENCIA HAY ?

A los 100, no he llegado.
¿ Se cancela Online o tengo que pedir cita?


----------



## Asur (20 Ago 2022)

Me cobraron la comisión de 30 euros pero me la han devuelto. Y sí ya cobré mis 100.


----------



## Ganaconmigo (6 Sep 2022)

Recibidos los 100(!)


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Sep 2022)

Asur dijo:


> Me cobraron la comisión de 30 euros pero me la han devuelto. Y sí ya cobré mis 100.



Ostras, pues empezamos bien. 

Voy a mirar mi cuenta. No, no me han cobrado nada.


----------



## OCALO (6 Sep 2022)

hola.
He cobrado 50 e, esta tarde me doy de baja con cincuenta euros en mi bulsillo.
No me han cobrado 3oe

NO.


----------



## estupeharto (6 Sep 2022)

Ahora dan 50€ y un 2% hasta 30m € durante un año. (Un 1% es por domiciliar 3 recibos)


----------

